# WahHOOO.. I got a job!!



## DSallee (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey all, just a note to say I got a call last night at 10pm for an interview tonight with Wal-Mart and was hired on the spot tonight! Almost making as much as I was at my old job but that's ok... It's better than no job at all!

Thank you all that have helped out in our time of need and for the prayers... very much appreciated!

Thanks again everyone and have a SUPER MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
Dave & Dee


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new job!!
This could be an early Christmas present.
You and your family have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## altaciii (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on finding work.  Its great that it happened now right before Christmas.


----------



## lane223 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on the job. Nice Christmas present eh? I too am looking for a job (although the pens are bringing in some cash).


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your good news, Dave.  That is a great Christmas present for your family.

Now, can you get us ALL a discount at Walmart?????????  :wink::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Dario (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!  It is indeed very timely.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 18, 2008)

That's great news Dave ! I'm happy for ya !


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Dave,
That's great news.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 18, 2008)

Way to go, Dave- you must have made a great impression to be hired on the spot!! Hope 2009 ends up being a great year for you- Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave


Congrads on the job for sure. In this economy that is a great feeling. May you and your family have a Merry Christmas and hope the New Year brings you great things.


----------



## george (Dec 18, 2008)

I am very happy for you. Congrats.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Dave! Merry Christmas!


----------



## tim self (Dec 18, 2008)

That's cause to rejoice.  Congrats on th job.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the job. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Dave. Nice timing.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Dave, And I know it is extra sweet being right at the Holidays. Nice to here some good news on the job front for a change.


----------



## L1Truckie (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!  Good to hear!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 18, 2008)

You in the computer department??

Congrats on re-employment.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 18, 2008)

:goodave, Wahoo is right!
Way to go,man; I'm happy for you and your family.
I been out of work twice in the last 8 years,and it is scary.


----------



## dntrost (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Dave!  What a time to be out of work!  Great Christmas present for the whole family!  Merry Christmas and I hope the New Year brings you lots of success...


----------



## dgscott (Dec 18, 2008)

That's great, Dave. Maybe you could get them to carry pen blanks in the hardware dept!


----------



## areaman (Dec 18, 2008)

congratulations on the new job!!


----------



## rlofton (Dec 18, 2008)

Great for you, Dave.  Do you think this gets you out of the work some of us have asked you to do?  Not a chance.

Hope you and your family have a very Merry Christmas and the happiest of New Years!


----------



## igran7 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new employment Dave.  The timing couldn't have been better!


----------



## DSallee (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you EVERYONE for the responses... very much appreciated!!!



wdcav1952 said:


> ...Now, can you get us ALL a discount at Walmart?????????  :wink::biggrin::wink:



Ha.. funny you mentioned that... that's EXACTLY what the wife said.. NOW we get a discount!! LOL



ed4copies said:


> ...You in the computer department??



Nope, not yet, They got me starting in groceries stocking overnight....  but hey, it's a job and they are PRETTY scarce right now!



johnnycnc said:


> :goodave, Wahoo is right!
> Way to go,man; I'm happy for you and your family.
> I been out of work twice in the last 8 years,and it is scary.



Yes it is my friend, yes it is!



dgscott said:


> ...Maybe you could get them to carry pen blanks in the hardware dept!



Now that would be cool!! Ya know what would be cooler? If they started carrying OUR pens for sale!! WORLDWIDE!!



rlofton said:


> ...Do you think this gets you out of the work some of us have asked you to do?  Not a chance...



Dang... I was afraid of that!!!!:bulgy-eyes: Seriously, I'm still gonna do what I said I'd do but it might take me a little longer to get there.... 


Again everybody.... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! THIS is what I like about this forum and the people here! MOST of you I have never met in person, just by messaging here on the forum but you all are like family to me! 

Heck, just today I had an issue with a pen order than got sprung on me last night at the last minute (needs to be done SUNDAY!) and I was out of pen cases and the blank they wanted and I was having some issues with blowing out the blanks while drilling them... 

Well, to make a long story shot, I went to Woods-n-Whimsies today and picked up some cases and blanks. I told Tim of my demise while drilling them and he offered to drill them for me... not only did he drill them, he also cut them to size and rounded the corners off for me!  without charging me an extra penny!!!! He even showed me some secrets to getting them drilled without getting blowout guaranteed!  Now do you think you would get that kind of service at any other place? I don't think so!!!

Thank You TIM! This helps me out a bunch! I will be a LIFE LONG customer my friend!

Ok.. enough rambling, I got a pen to make... :biggrin:
Dave


----------



## bradbn4 (Dec 18, 2008)

Work is easy - whats hard to do is looking for work.
It's what my dad says - and it is oh so true

Congrats - 

Bradbn4 - having some fun in Colorado


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Job*

Ok seriously, as I also work for the "Big Giant" what store # you in and keep in touch, I'm sure we can swap "horror" stories sometime. LOL


----------



## rdunn12 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats man!Finding a job these days is tough.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 18, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Ok seriously, as I also work for the "Big Giant" what store # you in and keep in touch, I'm sure we can swap "horror" stories sometime. LOL



Cool! Well, I'm not sure of the store number but it's the one in Webb City Missouri... 

What makes it even more ironic is my two sons work there also on overnight maintenance.. LOL .... so it's gonna have the Sallee Trio in about 2 weeks! LOL. Manager said If I'm anything like my boys, they would be THRILLED to have another Sallee... LOL (my boys are good hard workers and earn their keep and I'm proud of them for that!)

My boys and I were "named" The Sallee Trio when we all went to WTI (Wichita Technical Institute) together and we all graduated the TOP 3 in the class with honors and awards. We all ended with a 4.0 GPA for (14 months) in computer electronics, consumer electronics, aviation electronics and audio/video electronics. I was named their first ever Valedictorian for this Joplin Campus.

Anyway... Nice to meet ya my friend... let me get in for a bit and I'm sure there will be some stories to share... LOL

Dave


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 18, 2008)

DSallee said:


> Cool! Well, I'm not sure of the store number but it's the one in Webb City Missouri...
> 
> What makes it even more ironic is my two sons work there also on overnight maintenance.. LOL .... so it's gonna have the Sallee Trio in about 2 weeks! LOL. Manager said If I'm anything like my boys, they would be THRILLED to have another Sallee... LOL (my boys are good hard workers and earn their keep and I'm proud of them for that!)
> 
> ...


Well I been doing it for 11 years so I have a head start on the stories.  Store 2579 is mine.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 18, 2008)

hunter-27 said:


> Well I been doing it for 11 years so I have a head start on the stories.  Store 2579 is mine.




So what do you do there?


Dave


----------



## edman2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations Dave.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave, great news now you and your family have a very merry Christmas and for sure a happy new year.


----------



## Tuba707 (Dec 18, 2008)

Big blessing in this market.  Glad to hear it!


----------



## DSallee (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Freddie, Roy and Joel!

Freddie... I'm still thinking on what you wanted... Got the initials selection somewhat done, if you like one of those then we can go from there on the other things you wanted... I personally favor PP-10 I think that would be a unique design for your pens... If you like any of them, I can work the styles you like into some logo samples .... and we can go from there..

Dave


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your new job.  It is great that you got hired so quickly.  I hope this makes your holiday nice for you and your family.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you Cindy... much appreciated!

Dave


----------



## el_d (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrates Dave, I spend ALOT of time there. I got 4 growing kids.........


----------



## Ligget (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations, that is great news indeed!


----------



## woodboys (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats Dave, I have a son that works in the Rogers store and The wife works in the Bentonville store. They are suppose to open a store by the house in 2010 and maybe they'll switch to there. And the discount is good but the sample store is better.


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats!  Perfect timing too!
Merry Christmas.


----------



## JimB (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats on the job. It's good to hear about someone finding a job rather than losing one.


----------



## MikeInMo (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations Dave, I love hearing good news these days, a lot of people rag on Wal-Mart but they do employ a Huge number of people, and today that's a big help.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 19, 2008)

bitshird said:


> Congratulations Dave, I love hearing good news these days, a lot of people rag on Wal-Mart but they do employ a Huge number of people, and today that's a big help.



Well, one thing I have noticed because of these economical times we are in, I have noticed an increase in shoppers at walmart so I think (hope) my new job will outlast these hard times. More people are shopping at walmart to save a few $$$ which means more business for walmart and more secure employment for me.. (I'm hoping... )

On a somewhat same note... Superior Wheel just closed up shop in Pittsburg Kansas (around 40 miles from me) which employed over 600 people... as of Monday, they are all without a job... :frown:

I am sooo thankful this opening came about for me! If you are reading this and currently have a job... TREASURE IT!!! It's only going to get tougher!!

Thanks again for all the comments...
Dave


----------

